# Sheepshead at Ponce



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Few days ago off the rocks. Live sand fleas. I saved them since, but died last night. Will bring the remaining dozen or two frozen when i go maybe Thursday again.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Good job, those are some scrappy fishes and fun to catch on light tackle.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

At the jetty, i use 50lb braid because you have to pull fast to get the fish away from the rocks.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

They'll give your fillet knife a workout, too. What is the water temp down there after this little cold front?


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice sheep!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Pat, I have had equal success on dead fleas - as long as they are fresh dead on ice.


awesome catch !!!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

BarefootJohnny said:


> Pat, I have had equal success on dead fleas - as long as they are fresh dead on ice.
> 
> 
> awesome catch !!!


Well, i had my leftover fleas in a bag of kosher salt the past few days. I fished same place this morning. Not one bite. I just am not taking any more chances..too much preperation, so buying live every time from now on.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

patindaytona said:


> Well, i had my leftover fleas in a bag of kosher salt the past few days. I fished same place this morning. Not one bite. I just am not taking any more chances..too much preperation, so buying live every time from now on.


 Don't buy them,Buy a sand flea rake and catch your own


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

sheepshead is a finicky creature . . . . either they are there or not.
when the pack arrives in full, you can get a bucket of them in no time.
if they are not there, you can just drown one fiddler after another with no bites.
many times I have targeted them - only to come home skunked, just as you experienced.
sheepshead are not like other fish that hang around structure like snapper.
they are always on the move........
so don't get discouraged - you have been around for quite some time Pat - you know how it works.

and as for digging your own fleas, Florida has experienced a massive flea kill from the storms,
hurricanes and dredging - so it is not always easy to find good fleas on Florida beaches anymore.
the bait shops I use in Titusville tell me they get their fleas from other states North of Florida.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

BarefootJohnny said:


> sheepshead is a finicky creature . . . . either they are there or not.
> when the pack arrives in full, you can get a bucket of them in no time.
> if they are not there, you can just drown one fiddler after another with no bites.
> many times I have targeted them - only to come home skunked, just as you experienced.
> ...


I thought abuot going up to Ormond, about a 25min. where the fleas would be at. But, i dont' want to chance it this time of year, probably too cold. I was told at the bait shop a week ago, he got his up there?? Don't know if he used a shovel to dig deep or what. I have a sand flea rake and have used it for years. I don't find any fleas on this flat sand here in Daytona though.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Went up to Ormond yesterday, hit and miss but i did get a couple hundred sand fleas.


----------

